# WOW got my two new slinghand handmade for me in Philippines



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

Yesterday I got my two slingshot Custom Handmade in Philippines.

They look awesome. They are handmade in Philippines and shipped to Canada.

Sure they are expensive, they cost me around 280$ CAN including shipping to Canada. Shipping from Philippines to Canada is very expensive about 80 $ and 20$ for Custom.

I am going to band them up and do some shooting this week. Surely they look sexy and they fit my big hands very well.

Peace

-AS-

We all love to shoot. Well-aimed slingshots can topple giants.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Those look great


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Where did you obtain those, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice score

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I guess not...


----------

